# Exotics



## JungleRob (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought I'd post a couple pics sent to me by a mate in South Africa of animals in their collection.

The Southern Copperhead is by far one of my favourite snakes!!!


----------



## Naxx (Nov 17, 2007)

well you better stay away from copperhead road...so i hear


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 18, 2007)

Naxx said:


> well you better stay away from copperhead road...so i hear


 
They're one of the most placid vens I've ever worked with. (it's not the Australian Copperhead)


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Nov 18, 2007)

Good to see you know South Africans mate, I am one myself!!! I have got loads of pics of stuff from back home too and posted them ages ago.


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 18, 2007)

I am South African too. 

We had rattlers, loads of vipers, cobras, etc. There's a thread somewhere of vens people have kept with a list of most stuff we kept at some stage. (it's along list - haha)


----------



## shadows (Nov 18, 2007)

definitely a great looking snake


----------



## Naxx (Nov 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Naxx*
> 
> 
> _well you better stay away from copperhead road...so i hear_
> They're one of the most placid vens I've ever worked with. (it's not the Australian Copperhead)


 
lol its a song. i think they are beautiful and have liked them since ide seen them as a kid on discovery channel.


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 18, 2007)

Naxx said:


> lol its a song. i think they are beautiful and have liked them since ide seen them as a kid on discovery channel.


----------

